# trouble replacing belts Toro 724



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum. Tried to search for this but did not find anything. 

We have an old Toro 724 model 38050 S/N 9007748. We have replaced the bearings on the secondary auger and it's been doing great until recently it loses auger power. The belts appear loose so I am working on replacing them. 

Problem is getting the drive belt off. The pivot rod for the auger belt clutch is tight up against the large pulley for the drive wheel belt. It is impossible to get the belt off the larger pulley. Of course getting the replacement back on will be impossible. Here is a picture of the situation. Not sure how this is supposed to be done. The manual I downloaded makes no mention of obstacles.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the *Toro* hanger gcch!

That machine is a '79...10 years older than my toro but I think there are a few options for getting some wiggle room to fit-in that drive belt. 

Does engaging the auger (or disengaging the auger) give you any additional room? You may be able to loosen the guide for the auger-belt tensioner from the back of the machine. Another option would be also to loosen the 2 bolts that hold the drive support bracket to the main housing (black plate)...might not even need to loosen them completely...just enough to wiggle the traction pulley. 

Maybe they tweaked the dimensions over the course of 10 years as I haven't had a problem replacing the drive belt.

Other *Toro* dudes will swing by with additional (likely better) suggestions!


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Cat. I have tried loosening the guides for the auger clutch but it got me nowhere. I was going to go from underneath to see if I can remove it but this seems like it should be unnecessary to remove the belt. I wonder if the large pulley is somehow out of position? It is not sloppy or loose, but is very close to the auger clutch rod.


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking up from underneath the entire pulley is mounted way too far to the right. There is no way the belt will come off as it is nearly against the side wall of the gear box. Has anyone seen this before and can offer a long term solution? I will have to disassemble the entire lower end to get this belt off.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

My '89 824 has two bolts behind the belt cover....just under the front of the engine... that secure a black plate to the machine housing. This black plate holds the bushing for the traction pulley. 

if your traction assy has the same arrangement, loosening these 2 bolts should give you the ability to shift the traction/drive pulley just enough to squeeze in the belt.


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, I thought about that and was wondering if they were slotted holes so I could move it over. But instead I just went out to loosen the bushing the drive axle spins on and that was enough to allow me to pry it over and get the belt out. I'm really flummoxed as to how it is so out of whack. At least I will be able to get the new belt on tomorrow after I pick them up.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the way I have always done it is by sliding it in between the pulleys, i have an 824 38080, same frame different engine


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You have to split the machine in half. the auger from the tractor.


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

The problem is not that I can't slide the belt out between the pulleys. The probelm is the drive pulley is far to the right inside the tractor case so it cannot be removed from the pulley. The pulley is almost rubbing up against the case. Something is not right with this machine as changing belts should not require major surgery. But anyway, I have managed to loosen the drive shaft bearing mount so I can pry the pulley slightly to center and get the belt out. I've got my new ones this morning and should be back in business tonight in time for 5 more inches. 

Thanks for all the ideas and tips.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gccch said:


> The problem is not that I can't slide the belt out between the pulleys. The probelm is the drive pulley is far to the right inside the tractor case so it cannot be removed from the pulley. The pulley is almost rubbing up against the case. Something is not right with this machine as changing belts should not require major surgery. But anyway, I have managed to loosen the drive shaft bearing mount so I can pry the pulley slightly to center and get the belt out. I've got my new ones this morning and should be back in business tonight in time for 5 more inches.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas and tips.


 why don't you post some pics of this problem


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why don't you post some pics of this problem


Brutha-PS. OP has a good shot of it in the 1st post as an attachment.

Here it is AMPLIFIED!!!  Drive pulley is almost right-up against the auger-belt tensioner:


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for enlarging the pic. I managed to get the belts changed by loosening the drive shaft and pried the pulley as I changed it. Did not need to separate the auger from the tractor. It's back in business!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice job gc!!! Now you're ready to tear some stuff up!!!!


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Just in time too! We're getting 10-14 over the next two days. Tested it out making some more space so we're good to go!


----------

